

Ingeborg Rapoport (102) to Become Oldest Recipient of Doctorate - toothbrush
http://www.wsj.com/articles/from-nazi-germany-a-tale-of-redemption-1431576062?cb=logged0.13811861590536267

======
themartorana
Sounds like the icing on an otherwise delicious cake of an adventure that she
calls her life.

